
Will the URL be No More? - dcawrey
http://www.thechromesource.com/will-the-url-be-no-more/
======
mkenyon
The source of the article:
[http://www.conceivablytech.com/5746/products/google-may-
kill...](http://www.conceivablytech.com/5746/products/google-may-kill-chrome-
url-bar/)

